# German Christmas Markets



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Having had such a good time last month doing the mosel, thought it might be worth returning to Germany for the Xmas markets. Looking at a link for these markets from Peejay it looks as though with the exception of Berlin they all finish just before Xmas ie 22/12/09.

We won't beable to go due to hubby work till either 25th/26 and rturn before I have to go to work on the 4th Jan.

Is it worth going? Do the Germans celebrate New year like what we do?

regards

Karen


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Caggsie said:


> Having had such a good time last month doing the mosel, thought it might be worth returning to Germany for the Xmas markets. Looking at a link for these markets from Peejay it looks as though with the exception of Berlin they all finish just before Xmas ie 22/12/09.
> 
> We won't beable to go due to hubby work till either 25th/26 and rturn before I have to go to work on the 4th Jan.
> 
> ...


I'm going back to the '70s now Karen but in Hameln were I was stationed they certainly celebrated. It seemed to start at Christmas and went right through to New Year. It was a great time!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Zell am See has a market that runs on after Christmas. I cant believe I am even responding to this thread though, next thing we will be hearing Christmas music

yippeee-------- not
Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>This site <<  might have the information you need.

Dave


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for that Zebedee - I've got that link - not many open after 22 but Berlin goes on until the New year.

If Berlin is the final choice, how easy is it to get to and do they have Stellplatz to stop in and would they be open that time of year? Also what would the weather be like that time of year? Is is necesssary for snow chains.

Tincan you jest at the me lol 8O - I was researching the tunnel for this time and it was going up by the minute. One of the time slots went from £70 to £110, I was faffing and going in and out of the site!!!!! Maybe they thought they were on a roll with the number of times I accessed altering dates and times.

regards

Karen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We'll probably be going to Germany for Christmas this year as well, from about 22nd through to early January. The Germans certainly know how to celebrate Christmas but as you say, theres only a few markets that go on until after Christmas. Berlin and a few others but not many.
We were thinking of Berlin as well, there are at least 4 stellplatze there so you should have no problems...

Berlin-Kreuzberg
Berlin-Koepenik
Berlin-Mitte
Berlin-Tegel
Berlin-Spandau

All are in the Bordatlas and have websites if you do a google, I can give you the info from the Bordatlas if you're not getting it.

Don't know about campsites though.

Give me a shout if you need any more info. If Gerhard (Boff) sees this i'm sure he will help out.

Frohe Weinachten!

Pete


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Caggsie said:


> thanks for that Zebedee - I've got that link - not many open after 22 but Berlin goes on until the New year.
> 
> If Berlin is the final choice, how easy is it to get to and do they have Stellplatz to stop in and would they be open that time of year? Also what would the weather be like that time of year? Is is necesssary for snow chains.
> 
> ...


I was only half jesting and I advised of a market in Austria too not Germany but you raise a serious point here too. We have found that by trying on more than one PC we can get better prices than if we always use just the one. The chap who sits at the next desk to me and I, regularly check prices for a well known cheapy airline and get differing results, the one with the most attempts usually gets the higher prices. One of our experts will be able to explain this but my colleague swears that if you clean cookies regularly it becomes less of a problem

Noel


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

tincan said:


> Zell am See has a market that runs on after Christmas. I cant believe I am even responding to this thread though, next thing we will be hearing Christmas music
> 
> yippeee-------- not
> Noel


## Stille Nacht, Heilige Nacht, alles schlaeft, einsam wacht.
Nur das traute hochheilige paar.........##

anyone know where the umlaut key is on a british keyboard?

Merry Christmas

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

b16duv said:


> anyone know where the umlaut key is on a british keyboard?
> 
> David


I think there is a way of doing it with 'alt' followed by a number for each letter with an umlaut but I've just copied all the letters into my works portfolio and cut and paste when required...

German

ß
Ë
Ï
Ö
Ü
ë
ï
ö
ü

French

É
é
Ç
ç

Pete


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Vielen dank Pete


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

I Know it is bad weather but can't believe we are talking about christmas and the New year already, having said that the German xmas markets are very festive especially Archan..
Lin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Vielen dank Pete


Bitte Schön :wink:

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

b16duv said:


> anyone know where the umlaut key is on a british keyboard?


The WWW seems to recognise adding an e after the vowel you want to umlaut as being the same.
Köln can be written as Koeln for search purposes.

e.g.
http://www.koeln.de/tourism/welcome


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

peachy said:


> I Know it is bad weather but can't believe we are talking about christmas and the New year already, having said that the German xmas markets are very festive especially Archan..
> Lin


Christmas already
Hi, and we were looking at Ferry Crossings for January and March today.  :lol: Bob.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Stanner said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know where the umlaut key is on a british keyboard?
> ...


Thanks Stanner.

I just can't get my head round writing it like that though - it looks so inelegant!

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

b16duv said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > b16duv said:
> ...


Needs must. 
The Germans do it as well, I have a friend over there who is sometimes Mörtel and other times Moertel. 
She did marry into the name though.


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are a couple of the keystrokes required to produce the umlaut etc:

Make sure Number Lock is on and use the number pad on the right hand side of your keyboard.

ü = ALT + 0252

Ü = ALT + 0220

ö = ALT + 0246

Ö = ALT + 0214

To access all the international characters, goto:

*Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map*

When you select a character, you can copy and paste it and the key code is shown in the bottom right hand corner.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks forr that Paul.
David


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

My pleasure David.

Regards

Paul


----------

